
Chrome as a Service, in a Docker Container - rewq4321
https://github.com/browserless/chrome
======
rewq4321
Note that it is not open-source:

> If you want to use browserless to build commercial sites, applications, or
> in a continuous-integration system that's closed-source then you'll need to
> purchase a commercial license. This allows you to keep your software
> proprietary whilst still using browserless.

~~~
detaro
The LICENSE file claims it's a dual-license: GPLv3 or a commercial license,
but I'd be wary about that given quotes like the above...

